# Worldmark Las Vegas -- WiFi access in unit?



## Cathyb (Mar 1, 2006)

Does Worldmark in Las Vegas have capability of having my laptop inside the unit and be able to be on Internet and email?


----------



## RichM (Mar 1, 2006)

Recent reports from others that have visited say they now have Wi-Fi in the lobby and outside on the grounds (like around the pools).  There is powerline-based wired networking available in the rooms for about $3/day or $10 for your whole trip. 

I'll definitely use one or the other (or both) in May!

There was also a computer center with 4 (I think) computers and a hub that you can plug your laptop into.  I assume this is still there and still free??


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm one of the others that has been to WorldMark Las Vegas and reported since the service was installed although I didn't use it.  $2.95 per day or $9.95 for your entire trip for the wired in room service.  You sign up online when you first access it.  I don't know what if any charge applies to the wi-fi.  There is an announcement about the high speed internet access at four of the WorldMark resorts on their website.


----------



## RichM (Mar 1, 2006)

One clarification from another person that reported it in this thread:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=55587#55587

Apparently the $9.95 "per stay" would be for a 10-day stay or less. I would guess most people stay 10 or less, but just in case....

According to the front desk at the resort, the Wi-Fi in the common areas is an extension of the pay, wired service in the rooms.  So, once you sign up for the pay service in the room and have your login, you could go to the lobby/pool area and use the Wi-Fi.

The front desk also mentioned that the penthouses have wireless in the rooms.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------

